# Westminster Assembly Portrait



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2007)

To follow up on Jeff Bartel's earlier post, ReformationArt.com is making available the famous portrait of the Westminster Assembly by J.R. Herbert, and is taking pre-orders as noted here (HT: Philip Ryken at Ref21). For more on the background of the painting, see my previous post here.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 21, 2007)

I've heard that the story behind that particular portrait is during a protest by an Independent but don't know the details.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, I quite have lost any interest in it, but it should be more cheaply and generally available through this reprint than it has for some time.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 21, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yea, I quite have lost any interest in it, but it should be more cheaply and generally available through this reprint than it has for some time.



What's the back story?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 21, 2007)

It is cited rather succinctly in the last link in the OP. Bottom line, it highlights the bad guys (no offense to nonPresbyterians  )


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 21, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> It is cited rather succinctly in the last link in the OP. Bottom line, it highlights the bad guys (no offense to nonPresbyterians  )


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 21, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> It is cited rather succinctly in the last link in the OP. Bottom line, it highlights the bad guys (no offense to nonPresbyterians  )



None taken. I knew there was a reason I have it as the desktop background art on my computer.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 22, 2007)

I wish they would make a bigger portrait. Like a HUGE one!


----------

